# my cat hunts birds and my dog eats them!



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Actually, you could keep the cat in the house. That would be best for the birds and for the lifespan of your cat. On top of that, you should teach your pup the "leave it" command.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Cats can be very harmful to local wildlife. I would recommend you keep your cat indoors. 

You can keep your dog on leash unless you know your fenced yard is dead-bird free. Depending on the size and species, it could cause an obstruction.

I don't know what parasites birds can carry but my dogs were repeatedly getting tapeworms from eating the mice my cat would catch. Not very dangerous but at about $50 an incident...it became expensive!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

My cat does the same thing. Catches only a bird or 2 per year but thankfully she catches those in the front yard and leaves them on our front doorstep. The backyard is where she brings all of the dead mice she catches. :doh: My neighbours have been very pleased at the decrease in mice population since we moved in!!

Only once has Molson found a dead mouse before I did and I caught it as he was carrying it in his mouth (luckily hadn't started chewing yet!). He was around 6 months old and I traded him for a delicious high value treat! I always go outside with him and he pees in the same spot so while he runs right to his spot I have a look around to make sure there aren't any carcasses lying around and calling his name.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I agree 150% with keeping your cat indoors. Indoor cats actually have significantly longer life spans than outdoor cats. All four of our cats are strictly indoor cats and never go outside for any reason whatsoever, unless of course they're going to the vet. They are perfectly happy being indoors and don't even ask to go out. All of my childhood cats lived to be at least 17 and they were all indoor cats. One of our cats even lived to be almost 21. Keeping your cat indoors would also solve your bird problem.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Get a collar with a bell on it for your cat. It'll help to warn the birds there's a cat nearby. Agree with RedDogs, cats can really wreak havoc on the local wildlife. A bird's life is hard enough without worrying about a cat eating it or killing it's young. Bell your cat when it's outside or keep it inside all the time.

My dog is wreaking havoc on the local wildlife as well. He's killed 2 squirrels, a pigeon, a seagull, and almost took out a mother duck and her 6 ducklings. He wears his collar with tags all the time now so the animals have a chance to hear him coming. It's the least I can do for them and it's saved 4 squirrels lives in the last 2 weeks.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Keep the cat indoors or put a big ol' jingly bell on his collar.


----------



## eirepup (Apr 14, 2010)

I don't know if its true but I have heard putting a bell on your cat makes it a better hunter because they learn to stalk prey without jingling the bell and become more stealthy and quiet (have no idea if its actually true though). I'm lucky when ever Finn finds dead animals he just pees on them :.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

eirepup - I have never heard that before! Oh lord, that's all I need is for Ranger to figure out how to stealth-stalk without making his tags jingle...the squirrel population would be decimated in days!


----------



## eirepup (Apr 14, 2010)

ranger - Could easily be untrue I just remember hearing it somewhere but it could just be something people say with no proof don't think it applies to dogs so hopefully there will still be a few squirrels around 

Have to say I'm glad I dont have a dog who has strong hunting instincts (apart from flies) must be because he grew up with rabbits and other pets I've had. Although we've had mice and Finn didn't pay any attention to them wouldn't mind if he at least chased them away.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Keep your cat inside! We are having a HUGE problem with the outdoor cats here, honestly ready to start trapping and sending them to the spca, pet or not. 

Our indoor only cat thought she wanted out, however a few times outside on a long line or in a crate and she's very sure she doesn't like it THAT much. 

Lana


----------



## Vitamina (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks all of you for your answers! But unfortunately my cat can't be inside because my dad is alergic to them so he lives outside and he has no problems at all. 
Also I been thinking and I think the dog doesn't eat the birds because he's hungry or instinct, he ate them because he likes to get all the things that the cat has. Everytime the cat is playing with something (even it's a little ant) the dog goes and eats it. My dog is jealous! hahaaha


----------

